# NAHRA tests in Clear Lake, WI.



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Come one, come all, especially all of you Old Midwest/New Central Region dog&handler teams to Four Points Retriever Club's May NAHRA test which will be held May 2 and 3 at our farm in Clear Lake, Wisconsin. 

We are especially happy that Harry Williams, one of the 2009 RAW Invitational judges, will be here to evaluate our work and enjoy our festivities. We are really looking forward to meeting Harry in person.

If you can possibly make it I'm sure you won't regret it. We are going to have a great time!

The premium is available at this link: www.fourpointsrc.org. 

See you then,

Larry & Fern Willson


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Is there any cost in watching the games and learning?


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

No cost to come and learn and have a great time. Stick around for the banquet and raffles after the tests are done.

Dan


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I just want to see the mother of all bon fires! 

Keep your eyebrows away from the heat regards,

Darin


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

No beginner tests??


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

ok talked me into it...I'll go


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

road kill said:


> No beginner tests??


Beginner Level Stakes are not commonly offered in this area. However, if you contact the test chair, something could be arranged that would suit you and your pup.

www.fourpointsrc.org - Check out the Calendar page for further info and premium.

Hope to see you there -

Travis


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Nope. However, as a NAHRA member, you receive discounted entry fees at all levels.

You can get more info at:

www.nahranews.org

Hope you give it a try. NAHRA is another great way to enjoy time with your dog.

Travis


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

stonybrook said:


> Beginner Level Stakes are not commonly offered in this area. However, if you contact the test chair, something could be arranged that would suit you and your pup.
> 
> www.fourpointsrc.org - Check out the Calendar page for further info and premium.
> 
> ...


We are going to come up.
You don't have to do anything special for us.
I might enter him in started and just run the land marks.
He hasn't been in the water yet, just 23 weeks old.
I need to meet and talk to you guys & Dan T. any ways.


It will be fun anyway.
I think we need NAHRA in eastern WI!!

I still have my leg bands from 20 or so years ago when we ran a NAHRA event here.

Thanks,
stan b


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

That's the spirit!

See you there -

Travis


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan Tongen said:


> No cost to come and learn and have a great time. Stick around for the banquet and raffles after the tests are done.
> 
> Dan


So...are you guys all right with me entering my pup and running the land marks?

stan b


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like a bonus, I never thought I was going to meet Hoosier, lizard and roadkill. Looking forward to it. Please say hi. Harry


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

HarryWilliams said:


> Looks like a bonus, I never thought I was going to meet Hoosier, lizard and roadkill. Looking forward to it. Please say hi. Harry



Hi Harry!

I noticed in the rules, for non competitors that camo or dark clothing must be worn; could someone explain please?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Troy,

Can't wear white/light at a hunt test...cause might interfere with the working dog.

PS. Harry, I'll be there to help if Larry needs it. Only live 2 miles away.

John


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

HarryWilliams said:


> Looks like a bonus, I never thought I was going to meet Hoosier, lizard and roadkill. Looking forward to it. Please say hi. Harry



HAHA!!!

And *ELVIS!!*


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

Stan

You can run whatever you like for marks, but the event is still 2 weeks away. I would consider still running the water series. You should still have time to get your dog in the water before the event.

Dan


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan Tongen said:


> Stan
> 
> You can run whatever you like for marks, but the event is still 2 weeks away. I would consider still running the water series. You should still have time to get your dog in the water before the event.
> 
> Dan


That's what we are going to do.
It's a start, I wanna meet you guys.
I promise, we will have a good time no matter what!

Thanks,
stan b


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

Look forward to meeting you also, see you on Saturday the 2nd

Dan


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting all of you. www.fourpointsrc.org. Entry deadline is 4/27/09.

Larry


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bump....Test is this weekend. Looking forward to learning a bunch.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks the the NAHRA and Larry for having the event over in Clear Lake. 

Met a bunch of people while watching the games, and learned quite a bit as well.

Thanks to all that put up with my questions...Sorry I was unable to stick around for the banquet and what not at the end, but I will definately be comming to another event....

Thanks again
Troy


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome event!
Had a great time!
Very well organized, extremely nice people (and very patient!!).
Met some terrific people, got a great duck call AND---won a commemorative "cuzzie!!"
You can't buy those you know!!

On behalf of myself, the redhead & Elvis,

*THANKS!!*

See you in June!!

stan b


----------

